# Newbie help...Soundbar



## Captainjz16 (May 2, 2012)

First of, this is my first post. I've been reading tons of threads and have already gained a ton of info. Second, I completely understand that a soundbar will not replace a true 5.1 or 7.1 system.

My father is a true audiofile and cant understand why my wife doesn't agree with him that his mint condition JBL L300s would not match the decor of our livingroom. My livingroom is tiny and 5 speakers of any size would look obtrusive to my wife. 

So, based on compromise, I'm allowed a soundbar and sub. 

Currently, I am looking at the following systems:
Yamaha ysp-2200
H/k sb 16
Polk 6000

Any suggestions would definitely help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Out of the three you listed, I like the H/K the best. I think the soundbar and sub is the largest of the three and would sound the best.
And welcome aboard the Shack !


----------



## Captainjz16 (May 2, 2012)

One thing I did not mention was the room set up. Tv and speakers will be in center of wall. The wall to the left is a half wall and has an enterence way furtherest from the speaker. The right wall is solid. The rear wall has an enterence in the middle.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

From your list - Harman Kardon


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome, if you have questions or just love this stuff then you are in the right place, Welcome to HTS. I hope we can help you solve this one. 

I don't know what it is about small speakers and girls..., women are a little more tolerable. Most of the female gender if left to their own devices will buy Micro Home Audio systems and even smaller speakers. My sister and her husband have had a Bose acoustimass 5.1 system since Bose hit the market. Well they just gave away the Bose system and have bought an "Energy" 5.1 speaker system. 
Do not even bother with Bose. The sub never responds correctly but the little speakers are actually OK.

I know I'm ignoring the fact your wife says only a soundbar. However, I know women and girls actually want great sound. So I am suggesting you play this video from Crutchfield wherein two women expound on the blessings of an Energy Micro 5.1 System and having great sound everywhere in the room. 
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_732RCMIC/Energy-RC-Micro-5-1.html#details-tab

Each satellite speaker is 3.5"wide and 5" high and 4" deep. You can paint the speaker boxes the same color as the walls and wall mount these hide the wire in thin plastic self stick wire track again painted to hide.

Another idea is actually buying In-Wall speakers and snaking the wires thru the walls and again paint to hide it can look as unobtrusive as Central Air Conditioning. 

But of course you can only present these ideas a little at a time. You cannot throw all of these ideas in the air at once. She will say no on principal alone. 

OK I'll shut up now. This could take awhile but what is in your favor is, women really want to hear great detailed sound and even show off a little. 

Have fun with it..., you may even learn a few things in the process.


----------



## Captainjz16 (May 2, 2012)

thank yall for all the input. Unfortunaltey, I've tried every angle on this one and i'm out of lunch. My wife is an interior designer and the speakers definitely don't fit with her image of the room. I was leaning toward the h/k and I think i've made up my mind. I hate not being able to hear them before I buy them, but i guess that's what the new world has come too.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Wow, an Interior Designer for a Wife is definitely a difficult hurdle for having a proper HT. I would think In Wall's might be the best choice out of very limited options when/if your budget affords. Soundbars are a tough pill to swallow...
Cheers,
JJ


----------

